# List of all BSD operating systems and distributions



## B0o-supermario (Jun 12, 2011)

I am preparing a list of BSD distributions :-D . Can someone help me extend the list?

FreeBSD: PicoBSD, NanoBSD, olive, MaheshaBSD, PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, TomahawkBSD, FreeSBIE, GhostBSD, WarBSD, m0n0wall, Evoke (a.k.a. damn small BSD - any working link?)
Derivatives: DragonFlyBSD, MacOSX

OpenBSD: MirOS, OpenBSD livecd project, OpenBSD liveUSB project, jiggmi, ...

NetBSD: jibbed, ?
Derivatives: OpenBSD

DragonFlyBSD: ?

I am curious to know if there is a BSD microkernel.

Is there any WORKING easy to use custom livecd/liveusb creation toolkit (like nimblex but offline is also preferred)? :-D I found a tutorial but it is for OpenBSD. I downloaded many toolkits but they didn't work well. They are old. BTW does FreeBSD support FAT-based boot like other linux liveUSBs?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 12, 2011)

FreeBSD: ArabBSD, TrueBSD

FreeBSD Derivatives:
-- Darwin (aka base system for Mac OS X)
-- AsyncOS http://www.ironport.com/products/ironport_asyncos_operating_system.html
-- Juniper uses FreeBSD
-- latest version of CISCO IOS is based on FreeBSD

*BSD Derivatives: BadaOS (in SAMSUNG smartphones) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bada_(operating_system)

Generally, a lot, lot more ...



> I am curious to know if there is a BSD microkernel...


MINIX 3 is microkernel on the BSD license - http://minix3.org


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 12, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> FreeBSD: ArabBSD, TrueBSD
> 
> FreeBSD Derivatives:
> -- Darwin (aka base system for Mac OS X)
> ...



I know minix, but minix isn't BSD... Thx anyway...

FreeBSD distributions:
----FreeNAS
----TrustedBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2011)

What counts as a "distribution"?  There's FreeNAS, pfSense, mfsBSD.


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 12, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> What counts as a "distribution"?  There's FreeNAS, pfSense, mfsBSD.



Distribution = quite not messing around with kernel


----------



## dclau (Jun 13, 2011)

B0o-supermario said:
			
		

> FreeBSD: PicoBSD, NanoBSD, *olive*, MaheshaBSD, PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, TomahawkBSD, FreeSBIE, GhostBSD, WarBSD, m0n0wall, Evoke (a.k.a. damn small BSD - any working link?)


According to Gabriel Paderni (the man behind OliveBSD): "...OliveBSD is a LiveCD based on *OpenBSD* 3.8 with graphical environment and various softwares..."


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 13, 2011)

*... Olivebsd*

... OliveBSD = OpenBSD distribution?


----------



## dclau (Jun 14, 2011)

@B0o-supermario:
Please re-read your first post, then mine 
I never said that OliveBSD might be a distribution, it just appeared on the FreeBSD-based list while being an OpenBSD-based live cd, that's all. Sorry if I wasn't explicit enough.


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 14, 2011)

*Oops*

Oops, OliveBSD was put in FreeBSD distribution. It is supposed to be at OpenBSD distribution  Anyway when Linux people consider Damn Small Linux as a distribution, what's wrong with OliveBSD being considered as an OpenBSD distribution? BTW where can I download evoke a.k.a. DamnSmallBSD?


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 15, 2011)

@DutchDaemon: Sorry for my bad writing style


----------

